# Bad Memory/Concentration



## BeatingSAwithastick (Jan 6, 2009)

Is anyone else not able to remember things they were told a few minutes ago, unable to remember where they put things, conversations, names of places, streets etc? 

I am finding this to be a huge roadblock in my studies. I can't remember any of the terms and jargon I learnt in the last lesson let alone the lessons that came before it. I also find this a hinderence at work, where I can't remember what items I picked, or for which store I picked them. Even though I started the order only about half an hour earlier. 

I think this may have to do with the fact that our brains are constantly processing SA thoughts, leaving little room for memory and concentration. 

Any tips on improving memory and concentration will also be greatly appreciated.


----------



## mathman (Jan 20, 2009)

Try studying / reviewing as much as the precise detail things that you need to remember right before going to bed. And then go straight to bed. I have to do this with names or I never remember them, but anything else I can pick up anytime of day and on the fly and it sticks for years.


----------



## BeatingSAwithastick (Jan 6, 2009)

bonz said:


> This happens to me too. When someone explains something to me, *I actually go into another world cause I'm concentrating so much on my anxiety that it's hard to keep track of the information recieved to process*. It's embarrassing and sucks cause I really want to learn things, yet my SA distracts me too much.


Exactly, i'm concentrating so hard on looking like iam listening, trying to keep my anxiety in check that iam actually not taking anything in  ironical funny if it weren't so disabling.


----------



## BeatingSAwithastick (Jan 6, 2009)

mathman said:


> Try studying / reviewing as much as the precise detail things that you need to remember right before going to bed. And then go straight to bed. I have to do this with names or I never remember them, but anything else I can pick up anytime of day and on the fly and it sticks for years.


Thanks mathman, will give it a go. I was always told that right after you wake up was the best time to study.


----------



## BeatingSAwithastick (Jan 6, 2009)

Some other things I can't remember are:

Lyrics to songs: I listen to the same songs every day at work yet I can't remeber any one of them. 

Movie quotes: I've watched curb your enthusiasm and Seinfeld so many times yet I can't remember any quote, or any quotes from any movie except a few from star wars and star trek. 

Not good for my social life


----------



## supreme.mugwump (Mar 13, 2009)

I have trouble with the same thing. You could practice mindfulness as a way of building up skills in focussing your attention...? Not really a short term solution, though. You could write things down when people are speaking to you/when you are creating orders at work. That way you will have the information there, so that when you are able to focus/study you will have something to prompt your memory. I find writing key words when speaking to someone can help me remember what they have said, and also to focus on the conversation. I often get distracted by my own worries/thoughts, and so writing down a word or two about these can help get it out of my system and focus back on the conversation/lecture etc. Don't know if any of these ideas are practical for you...


----------



## Aurora (Feb 27, 2009)

My short term memory is slowly getting worse. I think it comes down to 'use it or loose it'. I dont do much daily, so I never have to use my memory for much.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

yes this is a major problem for me. it has always held me back in school (low marks) and i'm late on graduating because of it. i want to go to university but i know i would not be able to handle the course load and the work with the severe concentration and memory problems i have


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

It could very well be ADHD. There are a number of us here on SAS who have it in addition to SA, and there are threads about it in this section of the forum. Here's the most recent one:

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f33/anyone-have-sa-and-add-or-adhd-61672/


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

BeatingSAwithastick said:


> Exactly, i'm concentrating so hard on looking like iam listening, trying to keep my anxiety in check that iam actually not taking anything in  ironical funny if it weren't so disabling.


Seconded.

I fear this will make me fail any sort of course I take and I'll make nothing of my life. I'm only now just realizing how much extra work I had to do at home because sitting in class was a chore in itself. _Am I sitting right? Are people looking at me? What if the teacher asks me a question I don't know the answer to? Is it weird that everyone else is talking and I'm not?_ _Am I too fidgety?_ Etc.

So, basically, I'd come home and re-learn everything from reading my textbooks. Re-write everything. Ridiculous. Now I'm angry =[.

Medication/trying my absolute hardest to hide anxiety killed my memory and focussing on things is also extremely difficult.


----------



## proximo20 (Nov 25, 2006)

Inattentive ADD

Inattentive students often seem to be paying attention as they sit quietly, and, indeed, they may stare directly at the instructor for an entire class period. Yet, during this time, their thoughts have drifted from the real world around them.

They often have difficulties acquiring the basic communication skills necessary for socialization with peers and for negotiation with authority figures. Their inability to maintain concentration makes them poor listeners, and their lack of assertiveness makes it easy for them to be overlooked and to be lost in the crowd.

http://www.adda-sr.org/reading/Articles/mooreinattentive.htm


----------



## flickaflicka (Jul 8, 2008)

Oh I totally get this. This is a huge struggle for me, and one of the big things that I beat myself up about. It makes it really hard to work. 

I cope with it by being as organized as I can be. I keep a spreadsheet open with all of my needed tasks so that when my mind wanders, which it inevitably does, I can get back to what I actually need to do.

I've heard that mindfulness and meditation can really help with this too. There are some good guided meditations out there on the net. I will try to post them to this thread as a I find them. : )


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I have really bad memory and concentration, too. Someone will ask me to do something, and five minutes later, I'll be asking what they wanted me to do.

It doesn't always happen, though, sometimes I'll remember. I think it has something to do with my ADD.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I have a terrible memory. It's the reason I can get decent grades in English classes but not in any others. It's also the reason I eff up at work on a daily basis.


----------



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

Buy some huperzine A. It will vastly improve your memory and cognitive function. Also, you might want to consider a dopamine-boosting drug like Ritalin, selegiline or pramipexole for ADHD symptoms. The noradrenaline effects from Ritalin may help ADHD but will greatly worsen anxiety.


----------



## BeatingSAwithastick (Jan 6, 2009)

Inattentive ADD...interesting.


----------



## citizen_erased (Dec 18, 2007)

BeatingSAwithastick said:


> Is anyone else not able to remember things they were told a few minutes ago, unable to remember where they put things, conversations, names of places, streets etc?


Yeah, that sounds just like me. My short term memory is appalling. Very often someone will tell me something and literally one moment later i'll have forgotten it. This can be not only frustrating but also really embarrassing and it adds to my SA cos i'm usually too embarrassed to ask the person to repeat themselves :afr


----------



## solitarymonkey (Feb 15, 2009)

i cant remember who it was, but one of our fellow SAS's pointed me in the direction of Inattentive ADD, which does have it's similarities to the commonly known ADHD, but lacks the hyperactivity (hence why it has the "H" removed ). i'm currently looking into ways of helping relieve the symptoms of ADD (not officially diagnosed, but my research says enough to conclude), so far, dopamine and andrenaline seem important at helping. but i've forgotten half of what i've read so far. lol. but have a look into it, it's coming up on loads of websites with the link between ADD and anxiety/panic disorders.


----------

